# Dell Studio 1558 laptop display not working



## vikrout (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a Dell Studio 1558 laptop. The display was working fine till some time back. After shutting down the computer, the display is not coming. I have tried connecting to an external monitor but no display on that either. The power button lights up on switching it on and you can hear the fan sound but there's no display. Is the problem with the LCD screen or might there be a connection problem? Please help!!


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 10, 2012)

Contact dell support if your laptop is still in Warranty.

Problem seems to be with the motherboard.


----------



## bhuvangaur (Nov 23, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Contact dell support if your laptop is still in Warranty.
> 
> Problem seems to be with the motherboard.



Even I am having the same issue, no warranty left, any guidance plz?


----------



## Tech&ME (Nov 23, 2012)

If no warranty left, you can still call Dell Support and ask them to help you out. You will need to pay the technical support staff visit fees and parts replacement charges as applicable.

OR

If you know about the faulty part of your laptop, you can order it online and replace it yourself [ not recommended however ].


----------

